# Elemental (NTR) shut down for money laundering



## 4metals

Got calls from a lot of my clients today and it seems to be true. If the gold buying stores are still open be careful. Don't leave without a settlement!


----------



## everydayisalesson

Why do people believe they can get away with anything?


----------



## silversaddle1

I wonder if this even includes their e-scrap recycling location in Dallas? 

I was just strating to put a load together to take to them.

Humm......


----------



## Palladium

Last i heard they were tangled up in this https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-16/gold-company-manager-charged-in-vast-peruvian-smuggling-scheme


----------



## Lou

More details about chain of it:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/ntrmetalszonafranca.wordpress.com/2016/04/18/how-does-elemental-precious-metals-launder-millions-of-dollars-in-to-the-international-gold-market/amp/


----------



## anachronism

silversaddle1 said:


> I wonder if this even includes their e-scrap recycling location in Dallas?
> 
> I was just strating to put a load together to take to them.
> 
> Humm......




Hehe sell it to me instead.


----------



## justinhcase

He is quite evidently just a small timer manipulated as a middle man and hung out to dry.
It is well known that the flow of gold follows the cocaine trail back to the "Patron's" of this world.
They have no other way of explaining large amounts of income except saying they dug it up.
Mix your ill gotten gains in with the return from a moderate sized mine and you are good to go.
As long as they hand an ignorant low level operator over for prosecution now and again no one is the wiser that it is cleared at the highest level of government.
well at least the government south of the boarder ,north of the boarder it is just the black budget recipients that are quite keen.


----------



## silversaddle1

anachronism said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this even includes their e-scrap recycling location in Dallas?
> 
> I was just strating to put a load together to take to them.
> 
> Humm......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe sell it to me instead.
Click to expand...


I'm afraid shipping would kill you on that!


----------



## 4metals

Conor Dullaghan, a phD chemist and very bright guy, hired by OPM from Metalor and now in very high up in sales at Elemental, (actually he is the President of Elemental Refining) somehow he got wrapped up in this too. Maybe he can join the forum from prison.


----------



## anachronism

silversaddle1 said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this even includes their e-scrap recycling location in Dallas?
> 
> I was just strating to put a load together to take to them.
> 
> Humm......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe sell it to me instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid shipping would kill you on that!
Click to expand...


Not when I'm processing in the US it won't!   Let me know your location via PM and I'll work out which site is closest.


----------



## Palladium

From what i understand Republic, NTR, and Metalor have all been involved in it. http://www.insightcrime.org/news-analysis/the-companies-accused-of-buying-latin-america-illegal-gold

http://www.insightcrime.org/component/tags/tag/172-gold


----------



## Lou

Safe to presume most of the bulk gold exported out of South America is exploitation related. Human costs aside, the destruction and deforestation it causes is something else. Unfathomably so. Ecologically, the precious metals are not easy on the environment. I guess at least the PGMs redeem themselves as catalysts!

The whole "conflict free" and "responsibly sourced" ehhh, prove it... Oh wait, that's really really hard to do. Refine/melt the stuff once and it's over with. It's also really hard to set up locations all over the world to buy the stuff (smuggled or not) at a 0.4--2.5 % gross margin, have it shipped, insured refined and sold again and not have something to do with something bad. Like lying on assay or having the proceeds go to something that should keep a person up at night, in their mansion.

Frankly, what people do here, is more responsible in its sourcing than getting it out of the ground ever could be because people here are preventing it going back into the ground.

4metals,

I've only met Connor a few times but have talked to him over the phone. Is this shakedown worse than what happened to Metalor years back? Is he really arrested? I don't see how anyone (him for that matter) were flying down to La Paz and not knowing what was going on...


----------



## 4metals

> I've only met Connor a few times but have talked to him over the phone. Is this shakedown worse than what happened to Metalor years back? Is he really arrested? I don't see how anyone (him for that matter) were flying down to La Paz and not knowing what was going on...



I have heard that he (Conor) is either in custody or likely to be there soon, second hand information though so who really knows. Haven't spoken to him since discussing a Miller setup with him when I was involved in Southeast Asia. He was into chemistry then. His move into sales is likely his downfall, even if it is only guilt by association. 

And yes this is much more serious than what happened at Metalor 20 years ago. Metalor survived it, this will likely break elementals back.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

So what happens to the illegal gold the authorities seize?

I seriously doubt that they throw bullion bricks back into the forrest. Im sure it just sit as evidence until prosecution, but then..?
If it just sits there, thats sad. But, if it goes into funding the government agencies that bust the illegal metal trade, I think that is almost just as bad as the offenders.


----------



## 4metals

Elemental did a lot of legitimate business as well, from a lot of small and medium sized refineries and independant gold buyers. Many of them still have metal "in the system" either as unsettled lots or in pool accounts. Lets hope for their sake that the legit businesses are paid what they are owed. 

Although I know a few horror stories from customers and acquaintances who lost huge sums of money when Handy went under. That a very long time ago let's hope we don't see a repeat of that here. 

If they keep busting money laundering schemes like this before long the cartels will have to accept credit cards for drug deals! Then we will see the big banks going down the same road as some of the big refineries have gone down.


----------



## justinhcase

We will have to keep an eye out for that particular police auction.
That is one I wold like to have a bit of.
In the U.K.the police have to dispose of property that was to maintain transparency.
What strikes me about "Conflict Gold" is that most of the gold recovered in history was what would be considered illegal sources.
When a monarchy decided to invade and enslave a nation they had no problem decimating just about every country with resources.
So if you are honest just about every scrap of gold we have been churning over since the Egyptians is blood gold.
I do not see any real difference except quantity ,it just go's to show.
Kill one man, and you are a murderer. Kill millions of men, and you are a conqueror. Kill them all, and you are a god.


----------



## Geo

It didn't seem to effect the local buyer closest to me. It may be a case of "the devil is in the details". The article says "elemental" and NTR switched to "elemetal". A web search of "Elemetal Direct" does not pull up any kind of news articles related to this. I was at Elemetal in Franklin Tn. today to sell some PM's and Jim didn't say anything to me about it.


----------



## justinhcase

Geo said:


> It didn't seem to effect the local buyer closest to me. It may be a case of "the devil is in the details". The article says "elemental" and NTR switched to "elemetal". A web search of "Elemetal Direct" does not pull up any kind of news articles related to this. I was at Elemetal in Franklin Tn. today to sell some PM's and Jim didn't say anything to me about it.


Why would he.
I should think It is not the kind of thing one would bring up in casual conversation with a client .
" Hi,Ya.How are You" ..."Nice day"...."Did You have a nice drive."...."don't mind the chaps in wind breakers"..."O and by the way we may be involved in a convoluted plot to buy undervalued blood gold from a cartel controlled smuggling ring" 
"Have you been up to much,Coffee?"
:lol:


----------



## 4metals

The trouble is Elemental lost its bank credit due to the action by the feds and no one is buying their gold so their cash on hand will dry up quickly. Plus with the old mushroom factory shut down, where will they refine the gold they buy? I think the stores will fold shortly if all the reports are true.


----------



## Lou

I think the concern is that there's a suspicion top level on down complicity regarding these materials that can be traced back to tax evasion at the countries of origin (due to miscategorization of dore into materials that do not have a tax consequence), large scale rainforest destruction (amongst other ecological impacts), and of course the ever present hand of narcoterrorists that have their hands not just in gold, but in silver, copper and a variety of other mineralogical resources. 

My guess is the SA director of operations probably rolled over on the rest of the people. Willful blindness is not an acceptable defense.

I know when Metalor was raided (pre-conor), the FBI came with guns!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

Lou said:


> I know when Metalor was raided (pre-conor), the FBI came with guns!



Yeah, the federal government doesn't mess around with laundering..at all.

My wife used to work at a card hall, it was all legal, and had licenses for 5+ years. There was rumor that drugs and money laundering were going on, as well as a couple other things.. Well, one saturday night, 50+ officers went in raid style. FBI, KBI, sheriff, state troopers, kansas gaming commission,...all of them with assault weapons busted in and that was the end of that. 

Come to find out, all they got was one bookie, who wasn't affiliated with the poker room. They arrested all of the players and a couple of the people working, save my wife. ...guess it pays to be pretty sometimes.. Or they felt bad that while she was in handcuffs, her alarm went off to pump milk for our infant at home with me.

Anyways, long short of it. The government wants their slice of the pie.


----------



## 4metals

> Or they felt bad that while she was in handcuffs, her alarm went off to pump milk for our infant at home with me.



No fair, isn't it sexual discrmination to play the milk card? :mrgreen:


----------



## justinhcase

It warms the heart.
Even though the U.S. Government has up to ten Trillion dollar's worth of lost money in there own accountancy. Which one would assume would have to have been laundered in some way.
They still have the time to chase down a few million for other people.
The trick is to go to 1000 Colonial Farm Road in McLean, Virginia there are some very nice chaps there who can help you trade what ever you want as long as they have a taste and tell them in some round about way you are fighting the communists, then they will leave you alone and even back you up with AC-130's .
The lucky lady who was saved by a breast milk timer was probably asked for a few Ml, I have never seen them let any thing through with out a cut.
I doubt they restrain for the benefit of a youngster.


----------



## modtheworld44

justinhcase said:


> It warms the heart.
> Even though the U.S. Government has up to ten Trillion dollar's worth of lost money in there own accountancy. Which one would assume would have to have been laundered in some way.
> They still have the time to chase down a few million for other people.
> The trick is to go to 1000 Colonial Farm Road in McLean, Virginia there are some very nice chaps there who can help you trade what ever you want as long as they have a taste and tell them in some round about way you are fighting the communists, then they will leave you alone and even back you up with AC-130's .
> The lucky lady who was saved by a breast milk timer was probably asked for a few Ml, I have never seen them let any thing through with out a cut.
> I doubt they restrain for the benefit of a youngster.




Hey Justinhcase

I really think you need to go back and reread Topher_osAUrus's last post again.IT's NOT OK to talk or make
a joke of the nature you did about a fellow members wife.I believe you owe an apology.


modtheworld44


----------



## 4metals

I seriously doubt anyone meant to make a joke about Topher's wife, I certainly didn't, and I doubt Justin did either. If you are offended Topher I hope you will accept my apology, my comment was not intended to in any way reflect on your wife. I am sure she was not in a joking mood at the time being in handcuffs with all that was happening around her and then on top of that to have to explain what the alarm was for well, that is a situation a woman doesn't find herself in very often. It is a funny story, and that is all there is to it.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

Hah. No offense at all guys. 
Was merely giving a story relating to the thread subject.
And, I DO know there are plenty of "unique" folks out there who may have wanted a few gulps of it! :lol: 
But, she had a female officer escort, and, in all honesty, I think one of the officers there knew her from high school, so she (coincidentally :roll: ) didn't get searched, and she was the only employee whose tips were not taken by the authorities.

It scared the living crap out of her, she barely slept for weeks. Only just recently, while at a coworkers wedding (from the poker hall), did she see a couple of the patrons that were arrested that night. They swapped some stories, some I had not even been privy to, and it could have been a much MUCH worse night. ...allegedly, they were after the owner of multiple car dealerships here locally, who has been accused of a great number of things, all MUCH worse than money laundering. 

They say wichita is one of the worst areas for the child sex trade, I never believed it, until I heard stories shared at the event... I'll leave it at that, as I don't want to derail the thread any further.

But, if the government agencies went into the refineries, like they went into a legal poker room... I can only imagine how intensely scary that would be. They get very upset when you don't play by their rules...


----------



## Lou

Lot of guns on premises at OPM. Don't know about Elemetal.


----------



## 4metals

> *Suspension of Warranting of Elemetal Refining, LLC (ELEM) Gold and Silver Brands*
> 
> Unsubstantiated reports are now indicating that Scotia Bank has recalled its entire line of credit extended to Elemetal, and that Elemetal is currently in the process of shutting down operations entirely at its Jackson, Ohio facility (formerly known as Ohio Precious Metals) with all product being returned to Scotia Bank at the conclusion.


----------



## 4metals

Not all bad luck for Conor. This guy is the president of OPM (Elemental in Jackson Ohio)

https://patch.com/illinois/chicago/100-000-lottery-ticket-sold-ohare

Extra cash for legal fee's!


----------



## FrugalRefiner

I feel sorry for all the employees who just showed up and did their job every day.  
Sometimes, no matter how well you do your job, there are forces beyond your ken that can cause your employer to close their doors.  

Dave


----------



## FrugalRefiner

4metals said:


> Not all bad luck for Conor. This guy is the president of OPM (Elemental in Jackson Ohio)
> 
> https://patch.com/illinois/chicago/100-000-lottery-ticket-sold-ohare
> 
> Extra cash for legal fee's!


It was the best of times! It was the worst of times.


----------



## 4metals

Great quote, Charles Dickens, A Tale of Two Cities, the next 2 phrases are even better.



> It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness,



As appropriate as this can be today it was written in 1859!


----------



## Palladium

http://www.coinweek.com/bullion-report/ntr-metals-illegal-south-american-gold/


----------



## Palladium

Elemetal is confident that customers will get paid within six months, that could easily backfire. Elemetal Refining mentioned that the whole refining process takes about four months, which would explain why it would take that much time to pay customers.

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## 4metals

> the whole refining process takes about four months



That may be because they are on a triannual accounting schedule and the bank is first in line. So the bank say's "I get mine first" so after the cells are cleaned up and all of the trace PM's come out of the system the real bottom line is "physically in hand," then the balance of what is owed is released, providing the accountability is within parameters. 

Most of their metal is cashed in and sold well in excess of 4 months. Think about how potentially volatile the markets are, while they surely are hedged, the majority of the metal in hand must cycle faster than 4 months. 

But if all goes well, and the assays match the out-turn, (which there is no reason to suspect it wouldn't) then the customers should get their due.


----------



## justinhcase

4metals said:


> the whole refining process takes about four months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if all goes well, and the assays match the out-turn, (which there is no reason to suspect it wouldn't) then the customers should get their due.
Click to expand...

Unless some one decides to try and escape to a jurisdiction that has no U.S. extradition and has no qualm's about laundering gold from morally tainted sources.
As the normal go to places like Bolivia, Ecuador, Nicaragua,actually are interested in them.
I would go old school and plan for Switzerland.That meany Germans cant be wrong.
Lets hope they have a bomb proof and independent chain of custody.
Those money laundering charges stack up to a lot of years no matter what they do.
Then once they have finished there time in the U.S. Prison system I believe there is a president for sending them on to face fresh charges in other country's
Have you read "Papillon"? what would you do to avoid such incarceration?


----------



## whistleblower

https://ntrmetalszonafranca.wordpress.com/tag/universal-precious-metals/

https://ntrmetalszonafranca.wordpress.com/tag/roberto-ramirez/

we are now dedicating all of our resorces to expose your criminal activities we have a 100% succes rate


----------



## anachronism

whistleblower said:


> https://ntrmetalszonafranca.wordpress.com/tag/universal-precious-metals/
> 
> https://ntrmetalszonafranca.wordpress.com/tag/roberto-ramirez/
> 
> we are now dedicating all of our resorces to expose your criminal activities we have a 100% succes rate



Well I don't get involved in any criminal activities and I know of nobody here who does so behave.


----------



## whistleblower

https://mneguidelines.oecd.org/Colombia-gold-supply-chain-overview.pdf




UNIVERSAL PRECIOSUS METALS HAS LAUNDERED MORE THAT 2 TONS OF PURE GOLD IN TO THE INTERNATIONAL GOLD MARKET IN 2016 FROM ILEGALLY SOURCED GOLD FROM BAREQUEROS THAT PRODUCE MORE THAN 100 GR PER MONTH ! 

YOUR COMPLIANCE PROCEDURES ARE VERY WEAK UNIVERSAL PRECIOUS METALS WILL SUFFER GREAT REPUTRATIONA DAMAGE FROM LAUNDERING MONEY FROM THESE CRIMINALS 

WE EXPOSED REPUBLIC METALS THEY WONT CONDUCT ANY BUSINESS WITH COLOMBIA 

WE WORK CLOSELY WITH US AND COLOMBIAN AUTHORITIES 

THIS IS UNIVERSALS GOLD SOURCING FROM COLOMBIAN SHELL COMPANIES AND PEOPLE 

1.GUSTAVO IVAN CANO NORENA (WORST OF ALL CASES )
2.DUARTE ALDANA GERMAN ALBERTO
3.ARIAS CANO KEVIN
4.C.I SEGUIDAD Y GESTION 
5. MEPRECOL WELL KNOWN MONEY LAUNDERING COMPANY INVOLVED IN USING DEAD PEOPLE (barequeros ) TO SOURCE THEIR GOLD https://www.minminas.gov.co/historico-de-noticias?idNoticia=23762117
6. STEPAHN JOYERIA 
7 EXPLOTACION MINERA INTELIGENTE 
8 COLOMBIAN FINE GOLD

ALL OF THESE PEOPLE FLY IN COMERCIAL FLIGHTS FROM COLOMBIA ! AND DELIVER PERSONALLY THE ILEGALLY SOURCED GOLD 


WE HAVE INFORMED CUSTOMS TO IMEDIATELY DETAIN THESE INDIVIDUALS TRANSPORTING MILLIONS OF DOLLARS WORTH OF GOLD WEEKLY FROM COLOMBIA


----------



## whistleblower

anachronism said:


> whistleblower said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://ntrmetalszonafranca.wordpress.com/tag/universal-precious-metals/
> 
> https://ntrmetalszonafranca.wordpress.com/tag/roberto-ramirez/
> 
> we are now dedicating all of our resorces to expose your criminal activities we have a 100% succes rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't get involved in any criminal activities and I know of nobody here who does so behave.
Click to expand...




it is for aejandro esponda and roberto ramirez owners of universal precious metals


----------



## Shark

whistleblower said:


> https://mneguidelines.oecd.org/Colombia-gold-supply-chain-overview.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNIVERSAL PRECIOSUS METALS HAS LAUNDERED MORE THAT 2 TONS OF PURE GOLD IN TO THE INTERNATIONAL GOLD MARKET IN 2016 FROM ILEGALLY SOURCED GOLD FROM BAREQUEROS THAT PRODUCE MORE THAN 100 GR PER MONTH !
> 
> YOUR COMPLIANCE PROCEDURES ARE VERY WEAK UNIVERSAL PRECIOUS METALS WILL SUFFER GREAT REPUTRATIONA DAMAGE FROM LAUNDERING MONEY FROM THESE CRIMINALS
> 
> WE EXPOSED REPUBLIC METALS THEY WONT CONDUCT ANY BUSINESS WITH COLOMBIA
> 
> WE WORK CLOSELY WITH US AND COLOMBIAN AUTHORITIES
> 
> THIS IS UNIVERSALS GOLD SOURCING FROM COLOMBIAN SHELL COMPANIES AND PEOPLE
> 
> 1.GUSTAVO IVAN CANO NORENA (WORST OF ALL CASES )
> 2.DUARTE ALDANA GERMAN ALBERTO
> 3.ARIAS CANO KEVIN
> 4.C.I SEGUIDAD Y GESTION
> 5. MEPRECOL WELL KNOWN MONEY LAUNDERING COMPANY INVOLVED IN USING DEAD PEOPLE (barequeros ) TO SOURCE THEIR GOLD https://www.minminas.gov.co/historico-de-noticias?idNoticia=23762117
> 6. STEPAHN JOYERIA
> 7 EXPLOTACION MINERA INTELIGENTE
> 8 COLOMBIAN FINE GOLD
> 
> ALL OF THESE PEOPLE FLY IN COMERCIAL FLIGHTS FROM COLOMBIA ! AND DELIVER PERSONALLY THE ILEGALLY SOURCED GOLD
> 
> 
> WE HAVE INFORMED CUSTOMS TO IMEDIATELY DETAIN THESE INDIVIDUALS TRANSPORTING MILLIONS OF DOLLARS WORTH OF GOLD WEEKLY FROM COLOMBIA





With all that screaming, it isn't very likely anyone will pay you much attention, or take you very serious.


----------



## whistleblower

Shark said:


> whistleblower said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://mneguidelines.oecd.org/Colombia-gold-supply-chain-overview.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNIVERSAL PRECIOSUS METALS HAS LAUNDERED MORE THAT 2 TONS OF PURE GOLD IN TO THE INTERNATIONAL GOLD MARKET IN 2016 FROM ILEGALLY SOURCED GOLD FROM BAREQUEROS THAT PRODUCE MORE THAN 100 GR PER MONTH !
> 
> YOUR COMPLIANCE PROCEDURES ARE VERY WEAK UNIVERSAL PRECIOUS METALS WILL SUFFER GREAT REPUTRATIONA DAMAGE FROM LAUNDERING MONEY FROM THESE CRIMINALS
> 
> WE EXPOSED REPUBLIC METALS THEY WONT CONDUCT ANY BUSINESS WITH COLOMBIA
> 
> WE WORK CLOSELY WITH US AND COLOMBIAN AUTHORITIES
> 
> THIS IS UNIVERSALS GOLD SOURCING FROM COLOMBIAN SHELL COMPANIES AND PEOPLE
> 
> 1.GUSTAVO IVAN CANO NORENA (WORST OF ALL CASES )
> 2.DUARTE ALDANA GERMAN ALBERTO
> 3.ARIAS CANO KEVIN
> 4.C.I SEGUIDAD Y GESTION
> 5. MEPRECOL WELL KNOWN MONEY LAUNDERING COMPANY INVOLVED IN USING DEAD PEOPLE (barequeros ) TO SOURCE THEIR GOLD https://www.minminas.gov.co/historico-de-noticias?idNoticia=23762117
> 6. STEPAHN JOYERIA
> 7 EXPLOTACION MINERA INTELIGENTE
> 8 COLOMBIAN FINE GOLD
> 
> ALL OF THESE PEOPLE FLY IN COMERCIAL FLIGHTS FROM COLOMBIA ! AND DELIVER PERSONALLY THE ILEGALLY SOURCED GOLD
> 
> 
> WE HAVE INFORMED CUSTOMS TO IMEDIATELY DETAIN THESE INDIVIDUALS TRANSPORTING MILLIONS OF DOLLARS WORTH OF GOLD WEEKLY FROM COLOMBIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all that screaming, it isn't very likely anyone will pay you much attention, or take you very serious.
Click to expand...



we were very eficient with exposing republic and ntr metals


----------



## justinhcase

whistleblower said:


> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whistleblower said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://mneguidelines.oecd.org/Colombia-gold-supply-chain-overview.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNIVERSAL PRECIOSUS METALS HAS LAUNDERED MORE THAT 2 TONS OF PURE GOLD IN TO THE INTERNATIONAL GOLD MARKET IN 2016 FROM ILEGALLY SOURCED GOLD FROM BAREQUEROS THAT PRODUCE MORE THAN 100 GR PER MONTH !
> 
> YOUR COMPLIANCE PROCEDURES ARE VERY WEAK UNIVERSAL PRECIOUS METALS WILL SUFFER GREAT REPUTRATIONA DAMAGE FROM LAUNDERING MONEY FROM THESE CRIMINALS
> 
> WE EXPOSED REPUBLIC METALS THEY WONT CONDUCT ANY BUSINESS WITH COLOMBIA
> 
> WE WORK CLOSELY WITH US AND COLOMBIAN AUTHORITIES
> 
> THIS IS UNIVERSALS GOLD SOURCING FROM COLOMBIAN SHELL COMPANIES AND PEOPLE
> 
> 1.GUSTAVO IVAN CANO NORENA (WORST OF ALL CASES )
> 2.DUARTE ALDANA GERMAN ALBERTO
> 3.ARIAS CANO KEVIN
> 4.C.I SEGUIDAD Y GESTION
> 5. MEPRECOL WELL KNOWN MONEY LAUNDERING COMPANY INVOLVED IN USING DEAD PEOPLE (barequeros ) TO SOURCE THEIR GOLD https://www.minminas.gov.co/historico-de-noticias?idNoticia=23762117
> 6. STEPAHN JOYERIA
> 7 EXPLOTACION MINERA INTELIGENTE
> 8 COLOMBIAN FINE GOLD
> 
> ALL OF THESE PEOPLE FLY IN COMERCIAL FLIGHTS FROM COLOMBIA ! AND DELIVER PERSONALLY THE ILEGALLY SOURCED GOLD
> 
> 
> WE HAVE INFORMED CUSTOMS TO IMEDIATELY DETAIN THESE INDIVIDUALS TRANSPORTING MILLIONS OF DOLLARS WORTH OF GOLD WEEKLY FROM COLOMBIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all that screaming, it isn't very likely anyone will pay you much attention, or take you very serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we were very eficient with exposing republic and ntr metals
Click to expand...

no one here supports blood gold in any way.
but if you knew of any artisan miners I can very much recommend the help from this board .
May be together we can eradicate the use of mercury and nonsustaining mining activity.
Such people with proper documentation can obtain close to spot.That should help some community that have been exploited up to this point.
Keep up the good work.xx


----------



## Geo

I still can not find any documentation about Elemetal Direct having any legal issues. Can someone give links to factual news outlet stories or criminal complaints at a government department?


----------



## Palladium

Geo said:


> Can someone give links to factual news outlet stories or criminal complaints at a government department?



:?:


----------



## justinhcase

more than lightly there will be a court order which prohibits the public or media from disseminating certain details of an otherwise public judicial proceeding. publication bans are most commonly issued when the safety or reputation of a victim or witness may be hindered by having their identity openly broadcast in the press. 
also it is considered prejudicial to an ongoing investigation for details to be released before the prosecution can structure there case as they feel necessary.
Meany a good case has been destroyed by a story in a newspaper publishing details that inform the offender of the ongoing situation.
We will not know the hole story until some one has the time to right there memoirs.


----------



## whistleblower

justinhcase said:


> more than lightly there will be a court order which prohibits the public or media from disseminating certain details of an otherwise public judicial proceeding. publication bans are most commonly issued when the safety or reputation of a victim or witness may be hindered by having their identity openly broadcast in the press.
> also it is considered prejudicial to an ongoing investigation for details to be released before the prosecution can structure there case as they feel necessary.
> Meany a good case has been destroyed by a story in a newspaper publishing details that inform the offender of the ongoing situation.
> We will not know the hole story until some one has the time to right there memoirs.





We have information from the colombian goverment if you want the info let us know at [email protected]

This email contact has been removed. We are here to discuss refining and how it effects our members, not to meddle in an ongoing investigation. 

Whistleblower, considering your join date, your choice of name, and the fact that you only posted on this thread about NTR / Elemental we feel your presence here may not be in the interests of our members but rather in the interests of your agenda. If you wish to discuss refining and the associated processes involved you are more than welcome to stay. That is what our members are here for.


----------



## whistleblower

this information prevents people from losing money all of the information will be confirmed by the u.s and colombian authiorities


----------



## 4metals

No, not dealing anymore with former NTR stores prevents members from losing money. Any customers who have lost money or are owed settlements by Elemental or any of the umbrella companies have already been informed about the pending payment.


----------



## Geo

I imagine, if it was a class action suit, there would be some sort of stipulation that forbids anyone from revealing details about the settlement.


----------



## anachronism

It's nothing to do with a class action when it's a matter of settling with clients and creditors from a company Geo. It's an open business transaction. Sure if it got to lawsuits then the rules can change but this is part of a companies trading activities. The debts are either settled or they are not, albeit possibly with an "arrangement to settle" for a few cents in the dollar dependant upon the priority of creditors. If a large company goes bust, then if you operate the same as we do in the UK then the HMRC and Customs get their money before anyone else gets paid.


----------



## justinhcase

I believe the aria and governmental influences on this case are far more delicate than any of us sitting in nice safe environments around the world can imagine.
The Columbian government and FARC have only just signed the first cease fire in fifty years.
All gold and narcotic operations are heavily worked by the CIA and a hundred P.S.C.'s.
Information about the case could wipe out entire family's if those being prosecuted could positively identify any key informants. 
If the history of the aria is to be looked at for any insight I would look to the "Oliver North Case".
The artisan miners of the aria have never had any problem selling there gold, only getting a fair price has proven near impossible for them.
It is bought and put on the international metal market by very established rout's, this is controlled by key figures with in there own government and most lightly the CIA as part of the black budget.
What amazes me is that an independent managed to travel in country, out bid the local buyers and get out with his head still on his shoulders. Evidently no one was that concerned for his safety, just a sacrificial asset .
The present case has all the hallmarks of a show case where they can put a competitor out of action and look as if they have cleaned house.
I look forward to seeing some evidence not produced by interested party's.
Let us hope it brings some stability to the region.


----------



## Palladium

http://www.silverdoctors.com/gold/gold-news/what-does-the-elemetal-gold-scandal-say-about-gold-prices/#more-77991


----------



## Palladium

Criminal complaint.


----------



## Palladium

Old but interesting considering the time period!


----------



## justinhcase

Thanks, Palladium!
That is very interesting reading.
Strange they fell for the African Scam?Is there anyone on the planet they have not tried that scam on?
Their dialog was very juvenile for anyone involved in extra-legal activities.
The chaps from Cartagena would have had their 118 right off the bat.
Poor chaps are quite hung out to dry.


----------

